# Wanted - Avo24 drip tip



## T!T@N (14/6/17)

Hey guys I'm looking for a replacement wide bore drip tip for the avocado 24mm bottom airflow. If any of the sponsors or members could help please?


----------



## Lingogrey (15/6/17)

T!T@N said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a replacement wide bore drip tip for the avocado 24mm bottom airflow. If any of the sponsors or members could help please?



Hi @T!T@N

Welcome to the forum. When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-448#post-534431

I would suggest that you post your query in the "Who has stock" subsection of the Vendors section, as vendors who might stock what you are looking for are not allowed to reply in the general section. Also, it will help to specify what you are looking for in your thread heading (you are likely to get more, and quicker, responses): https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/page-86

All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

Thread moved to "who has stock" - thanks @Lingogrey 

@T!T@N , i have also added more description in the thread title so readers of the subforum can see it easier when they scan the various thread titles. Hope you find what you looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilly (15/6/17)

I'm not sure if the bottom airflow vs top airflow tips are different.
If not, then look for a Goon drip tip.
Goon drip tip are easier to get hold of and they work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

